# Real loggers



## LANNY (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope this isn't a dumb thread, but I just gotta know. There are a lot of folks on here who work in the timber industry. And there are a lot more who do not. Now as for me, my grandfather was a logger, dad cut a lot of pulpwood, and neither taught me a damned thing about trees. Now I am hooked on wood and saws, but I work in town and live on a farm. I appreciate the info you all share with me and the glimpses into that world. But I am not a logger. Seems like a lot of folks think they are. As long as I am here, on AS I want to respect folks for what they know. But does it not drive you guys crazy when wannabees try to talk smack? Thanks....Lanny


----------



## powerstroke73L (Mar 26, 2009)

LANNY said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb thread, but I just gotta know. There are a lot of folks on here who work in the timber industry. And there are a lot more who do not. Now as for me, my grandfather was a logger, dad cut a lot of pulpwood, and neither taught me a damned thing about trees. Now I am hooked on wood and saws, but I work in town and live on a farm. I appreciate the info you all share with me and the glimpses into that world. But I am not a logger. Seems like a lot of folks think they are. As long as I am here, on AS I want to respect folks for what they know. But does it not drive you guys crazy when wannabees try to talk smack? Thanks....Lanny



Where's all this smack talking going on? I only read the firewood forums so maybe it's elsewhere, but I agree with you in the sense that cutting firewood does not make you a logger. I'm just a guy with a truck and a saw (I do own a pair of Carhartt "logger" double front pants though) who's always looking for free advice and free wood. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't even have the Carharts!!!
Mainly a firewooder here. I cut in a heavily wooded area. I do tree trimming when I can find the work, I preffer TD's more than anything.
Pretty much just a hack!


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 26, 2009)

All I wear are Carhartt double knees but no one in SW MI stocks them  Gonna have to order online from here on out. Hell, seems like you could find them in gas stations back in WA 


As for the OP, yes sometimes it's hard trying to figure who talks the talk and who actually walks the walk.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 26, 2009)

And for the record, theres nothing wrong with firewooding and occasional use!! Firewooders can gain experience too. 


But yes, seasoned pro opinions are nice to hear cause they cut through a lot of crap most times. Just look at Gary


----------



## LEES WOODC (Mar 26, 2009)

25+ REAL LOGGER years here!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Mar 26, 2009)

Not a logger, just a fan who likes to cut firewood on Sat mornings.


----------



## tballard (Mar 26, 2009)

also not a "logger" per-se, but I think taking down a tree in an urban environment is more difficult anyway...

As for the carhart, it's good stuff. It you want the best though, my vote is for filson.

http://www.filson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2092263&cp=2069836.2069840.2075071&parentPage=family

I should own stock in that company I buy so much of it...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 26, 2009)

Forestry and logging forum. Remember how you introduced yourself though.


Owl


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Krusty said:


> Personally I don't cut crap trees





By cutting through crap, I meant they cut through a lot of the "sheeple" crap that gets posted


----------



## willsaw4beer (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm far from being a pro, and cut for firewood not timber. I can still make decent money cutting firewood if I have the trees though.


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2009)

One thing I learned back when I was working for a gyppo, if you don't respect the old timber tramps, they'll show you nothing. Give a little respect, and they might show you a trick or two that'll make your job easier.


----------



## splittah (Mar 27, 2009)

I cut just for the firewood, splitting, warmth of the house and enjoyment of doing so.

In years past working construction I used to clear the lots we built the houses on. 

I have cut trees and split firewood for almost 35 years now.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Mar 27, 2009)

I only cut wood for personal use. We heat our 1200 sq. ft. house on about 3.5 cords a year. At $300/cord I'm saving some $1000 each year. Plus, I can't think of any better exercise and enjoyable way to spend a day than felling, limbing, bucking and splitting (notice how I skipped the stacking!). Really makes one appreciate the beauty of nature and the cycle of death supporting life. I'm introducing my 6 year-old son to the work involved in keeping our home warm. He splits some kindling with his small hand axe and has learned to help with the splitter. I'm nowhere near being a logger, but the local loggers and experienced woodsmen seem happy to share their wisdom and skills if approached with an honest willingness to learn.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 27, 2009)

The minute I hit the send key, I remembered I was on the wrong forum for this topic, but it's on here now, sorry. I wasn't
accusing anyone on this forum of being a bull***ter, I'm in the same boat. You guys should check out some of the posts on the other forums, where folks who do not know what they're talking about argue with the pros. I'ts funny.......Lanny
ps. Krusty, tell me you ain't blowin up trees.....Lanny


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Mar 27, 2009)

I worked as a cutter for a few different loggers for about 4 years. That was almost 6 years ago. I am in an office now dreaming of the day when I can call myself a logger again. It's one of those things that got in my blood and keeps eating away at me. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know exactly what and who you're talking about Lanny. It really gets me going sometimes too!  As I stated on another forum, we occasionally get "armchair" loggers who's total experiance is a couple episodes of Axe Men and a Pacific Northwest address and claim too know it all.
Truth be told I have allot of respect for the Arborists on this site. Those are the guys who fall the most dangerous stuff in my opinion. Big old trees next too homes and power lines etc... Climbing, rope work, hauling branches down. That's no joke.


----------



## MJR (Mar 27, 2009)

I couldn't even play a real one on TV...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 27, 2009)

No full time logger here. I cut between 100 to 150 face chord a year, and have logged my woods for timber, as well as cleared a few fence rows. Next year I plan on logging the FIL's for timber (if the prices of hardwood come back up). 

The reason I joined this site, to gain alot of knowledge, and pass on my limited knowledge.

TS


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder how many trees one has to cut down before they have enough experience to call themselves a logger?

If I've only cut down say .... 200 trees in my life so far, how many zeros am I short?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 27, 2009)

After seeing the logging operation across the road from me recently, it put a whole new perspective on logging in my feeble 'ole brain. They were nice enough to drag tops to a clearing for us, and we responded by cutting them up and getting them out of their way. And i stayed out of their way, cutting only in the evenings/on weekends. it is a small operation, but they didn't b.S. around...they cleared around 40 acres of pine for pulp in 4 weeks.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2009)

31 years in the woods as a timber cruiser, road engineerand what the loggers call, The :censored: Forester. The latter is what I do now. I am that pesky person who tells them that everything they are doing is wrong, and that the contract says......

I have been known to help out once in a while but I get dirty so I don't do it very often. 
My helping resume:

Tool biatch
Pimp for hooktender
choker setter 
member of the yarder moving tire relay for about half a mile.

Oh, I played Chaser for a couple of part days.
But I mainly paint trees that are in the way. Paint paint paint. Then I write a lot....Bad Bad Bad Bad....:biggrinbounce2:

Then they make fun of my pickup, my clothes, my job, my employer.

Then I retaliate with remarks of "rich loggers." This makes them roll on the ground laughing and crying. 

It is either a maddening job, or an entertaining job. I get to stagger through this stuff following young hooktenders who like me to follow them because they get to stop and wait for me--they get to take a break.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 27, 2009)

I only "log" in the Residential category(which is mostly climbing) because i run a business and that takes most of my time. I have done some "Hooktendin" and some "fellin" and some "choker settin" and I liked "Hooktendin" the best with "Fellin' being a close second. I find residential more challenging at times and you are a little less likely to be killed. Both awesome, both dangerous.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 27, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> I wonder how many trees one has to cut down before they have enough experience to call themselves a logger?
> 
> If I've only cut down say .... 200 trees in my life so far, how many zeros am I short?



It's not about how many trees you have cut. It's about the job. I know and have worked with many a men that have know idea how to properly run a saw. They are still loggers. They may have 2 to 200 trees under there belt in 15 years, that isn't many. But they still work it, and live it. 

There is lots more than just cutting. Until you have done the work and lived off of that you can't be a logger. A feller on here has a line in his signature. About logging being dangerous, you could starve to death. That is a major truth to logging. Work the riggin, work the landing, live the life and then you will be a logger. 

Time in the brush working the job is all that will make you a logger. 


Owl


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 27, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> I wonder how many trees one has to cut down before they have enough experience to call themselves a logger?
> 
> If I've only cut down say .... 200 trees in my life so far, how many zeros am I short?



this is the way i look look at being considered a professional.

if people that "know that the heck they are doing" think you know what the heck you are doing then you are a professional.

I'm just a 22 yr old punk!! lol.


----------



## 385xp9106 (Mar 27, 2009)

i have about 8 different relitive who own a tree service or a logging buisness,ive worked in the woods since i was 12 which has only been 8 yrs now.but the only thing that bothers me is a kid that took the classes in colledge tryn to tell ya how to work.usaly you can tell when their showing up with their new bright shiny stihl gloves an bragging about their boots.their the 1s who realy irratate me


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 27, 2009)

.... before anyone gets to thinking that I was serious, let me clarify that I am by no means a logger, nor do I want to be one, or pretend to be one, or .... well, you get my drift.

My post was a playful jab at a certain someone and was only meant in fun. 



sincerely, 

just a firewood guy


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 27, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> .... before anyone gets to thinking that I was serious, let me clarify that I am by no means a logger, nor do I want to be one, or pretend to be one, or .... well, you get my drift.
> 
> My post was a playful jab at a certain someone and was only meant in fun.
> 
> ...



o yea...we forgot to tell you..part of being a logger is having a bit of an attitue, being stubborn as hell, and taking things a bit serious some times. ha ha


----------



## burroak (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a logger, but I worked at a sawmill for a couple years, and I cut a bunch of firewood every year.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have the Carharts either,but I do have three pairs of Levis with the lower thighs ripped out where the raker teeth got them around my chaps. (You can tell I'm left handed because they are all on the right leg.) Most of the fellers I know have the same. We were thinking of taking them all down to Hollywood to sell to our "macho" heroes for the big buck


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 28, 2009)

i guess i can be called a logger. i own a skidder (clark 667),knuckleboom(prentice 210) log truck (mack),saws ( stihll ms660, 066 magnum, ms460, ms460, ms441,ms360,,ms260), dozer (jd650g). i log for a living,i am about broke, cant move pulp wood ,have to about give away #1 logs,cant work becouse of all the rain and mud. had more broke bones and cuts from logging than evil had from crashes on bikes.log market in the toilet,future looking dim. yep i am a logger. woo hoo:angrysoapbox:


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 28, 2009)

You Win!!!!:agree2:


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> You Win!!!!:agree2:



What is the prize? The old joke where the logger wins the lottery and will use the money til he goes broke again? 

Not a good time right now.  And I'm sitting here with my foot on ice, trying to get it healed up in case anybody starts up in July.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 28, 2009)

Krusty said:


> Personally I don't cut crap trees, if it looks like it's going to be extra gnarly or dangerous to fell I use the Krusty Tree Felling Method.
> 
> It's an off shoot of my Navy training, I drill some holes in the trunk, pour in some premixed household chemicals, light the fuse, and RUN! 30 seconds later there's a muffled boom, some woodchips flying, and the tree comes down.
> 
> Works for me, and yes I realize this makes me some sort of quasi poser logger hack guy.



Hate to see what Krusty does if he locks himself out of his house!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does being a "busted-up" logger count??? 

I haven't worked in the woods in years... a bad back injury pretty much prevents me from packin' in to the woods to fall timber. But I have worked on some small clearing jobs and whatnot. Friends know that if they need a tree on the ground (no matter how big) they got cheap labor...

Tree on ground = half rack of beer

Tree on ground, limbed and bucked = case of beer

Tree on ground, limbed and bucked, help stack wood = case of beer and fire up the BBQ... 

Gary


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a logger. I am a cement head, pour concrete.
I do cut wood for the wood stove and some logs for lumber for the FIL. We use a old ford back hoe and a mustang skid steer for the skidding work.

I fall all the trees and the fil does most of the skidding after I have limbed and bucked them into managable peices.

Same deal in northern WI for my Father I fall everything. Especially after he hit the picnic table with a limb. Ma was pretty pissed.

I have buddies that rent a trailable boom and cut there trees down for them. Not sure if that classifies me as a hack or not.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 28, 2009)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess i can be called a logger. i own a skidder (clark 667),knuckleboom(prentice 210) log truck (mack),saws ( stihll ms660, 066 magnum, ms460, ms460, ms441,ms360,,ms260), dozer (jd650g). i log for a living,i am about broke, cant move pulp wood ,have to about give away #1 logs,cant work becouse of all the rain and mud. had more broke bones and cuts from logging than evil had from crashes on bikes.log market in the toilet,future looking dim. yep i am a logger. woo hoo:angrysoapbox:


----------



## spencerhenry (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont work anywhere near 40 hours a week, i guess i am a part-timer, but i fell trees for a living. having 2 skidders, a forwarder, a mill, an edger, a forklift, and a skidsteer, means i have the tools. i need to get more time in, but technically i am a logger.


----------



## GNAR13 (Mar 28, 2009)

the only time i get to work with trees on the job is when one has fallen on a house...i cut for fun and to help out friends and family. i joined this site to learn and i have to say that all the pros on here have given me lots of great info. thanks guys


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the same landing as Gary, beat to ####. I can ram the spikes in and fall anything, I'm happy to leave the rest to the more able.
Sometimes I feel like I got tossed off a bluff and spent the night sleeping in a wheelbarrow full of rocks.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 28, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> Where's all this smack talking going on? I only read the firewood forums so maybe it's elsewhere, but I agree with you in the sense that cutting firewood does not make you a logger. I'm just a guy with a truck and a saw (I do own a pair of Carhartt "logger" double front pants though) who's always looking for free advice and free wood. :greenchainsaw:



I am a logger, and a tip for you guys - check out Bailey's wild ass jeans- half the price and last twice as long, no BS


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 28, 2009)

with or without the buttons?

I am going to pick some up after I am back to work. They look just as good as carhartts.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 28, 2009)

wild ass come with buttons u can put on urself which is nice...
Berne's make a real nice double knee also, but the buttons r already on. But both have a better price then Carhart.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 29, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> It's not about how many trees you have cut. It's about the job. I know and have worked with many a men that have know idea how to properly run a saw. They are still loggers. They may have 2 to 200 trees under there belt in 15 years, that isn't many. But they still work it, and live it.
> 
> There is lots more than just cutting. Until you have done the work and lived off of that you can't be a logger. A feller on here has a line in his signature. About logging being dangerous, you could starve to death. That is a major truth to logging. Work the riggin, work the landing, live the life and then you will be a logger.
> 
> ...




Last year I came out the winter layoff with a gypo job minus the trucking on some White Fir and little Doug. It was mostly marginal wood with patches of good stuff for a week or so here and there. I cut it and skid it with my Dad's D4 w/line. It was a lot fun looking back now. I don't find much gypoin' anymore, but it's fun sometimes, do it all like you say. It was a good job to start the season off. 

I am a faller, but the logging end of it all is pretty cool. Cutting for big tower settings then looking across the ridge and watching the rigging start working is impressive. It's like, "Ok, this is logging!". Cool ####.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 29, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> I'm on the same landing as Gary, beat to f**k. I can ram the spikes in and fall anything, I'm happy to leave the rest to the more able.
> Sometimes I feel like I got tossed off a bluff and spent the night sleeping in a wheelbarrow full of rocks.



I can feel for ya- no knees left! But it's been fun and I'll go back as soon as I get the call- We're a sick bunch aren't we!


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 29, 2009)

I quite enjoyed watching the high lead when I was cutting. I never considered myself a logger nor would I ever. I started cutting early and never worked the rigging, never set chokers, never had to figure out how to get a big old residual out of a box canyon. That's real talent as far as I'm concerned- guys that use their ingenuity and woods sense to solve those kinds of problems. 

I see the days of the 'real' loggers as dwindling. Even with shows like Axemen, the number of people who can turn an eye in a broken haulback on a stump are shrinking fast. My brother worked the high lead for 10 years until he was crushed by a turn. 

As far as rigging clothes go, I never have figured out why guys on the west side wear rigging pants and a hickory shirt in the winter. They're 100% cotton and stay cold and wet all day long. In the 9 years I was contracting as a cutter, I wore those nylon pants from Madsen's. They resisted tears and punctures just as good as rigging pants did and never got sopping wet. 

Just like other industries that have changed or gone by the wayside, so too will the days of old-school high lead soon be gone.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 29, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I quite enjoyed watching the high lead when I was cutting. I never considered myself a logger nor would I ever. I started cutting early and never worked the rigging, never set chokers, never had to figure out how to get a big old residual out of a box canyon. That's real talent as far as I'm concerned- guys that use their ingenuity and woods sense to solve those kinds of problems.
> 
> I see the days of the 'real' loggers as dwindling. Even with shows like Axemen, the number of people who can turn an eye in a broken haulback on a stump are shrinking fast. My brother worked the high lead for 10 years until he was crushed by a turn.
> 
> ...



Good post and of course I have comments on each item.

First off you are so right about the ingenuity part and that is what I don't like about so much of the logging I see now. Small wood and big machines to cut it and get it out. Not much ingenuity there, too much like factory work. Not saying modern loggers arn't smart. You have to be to keep afloat in this economy but the ingenuity and a bit of the mystic are missing.

Hickory shirt and rigging pants, that's the uniform allright. Long black wool when it gets cold and most of the winter a good set of rain gear. Move fast stay warm! At least that's what I was told my first year in the brush.LOL

Old school high lead, I'd say it's already gone by the wayside. Still towers but pretty much all motorized carriages on skylines. Probably never see a good North Bend show again. Gone the way of the big Tylers, skidders and flyers of days gone by.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 29, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> Good post and of course I have comments on each item.
> 
> First off you are so right about the ingenuity part and that is what I don't like about so much of the logging I see now. Small wood and big machines to cut it and get it out. Not much ingenuity there, too much like factory work. Not saying modern loggers arn't smart. You have to be to keep afloat in this economy but the ingenuity and a bit of the mystic are missing.
> 
> ...



A couple of old boys from Whitaker logging told me a story when I was cutting for them....

They had a big North bend set-up over by Florence, Or., with about 8,000 feet total skyline out. They made a box which hooked to the carriage for the three guys in the brush to ride out and back. Well one day, they were riding back and the clamps let go and the box fell about 300 feet. The guys in front and back were killed, the guy in the middle made it with a broken back and a shattered femur. This was in 1979 and they never did that again. I know it's a true story because one of the old time general practice M.D.'s here attended to the fella that made it, but it really makes me shake my head that people were crazy enough to do something like that.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 29, 2009)

Early 70s I was setting chokers for an outfit and it was deep hole we had to climb out of at quiting time. We had a barrel and a couple pass chains. We could all get on and ride out. Did it a bunch of times, no problem. One day at starting time picked the skyline up, never even got it up tight and an extension shackle broke and down she come. Never rode the rigging out for a long time after that.
Rode a log out three different times in my career. Probably not the smartest thing but it was steep and we were tired.
My Dad used to say "I could have been killed a hundred times over but here I am" Now I get to say it.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Mar 29, 2009)

Riding the rigging up used to be common practice. We used to hook a short log at both ends, stand on it and hang on as we twirled our way up the mountain 50 feet above stumps. Dumb arse kids! As far as when you're a real logger goes ,it doesn't happen over night.I always run into people that say "Oh I used to be a logger", in reality they worked in the woods a couple summers while going to college or a year or two before they decided this is stupid,LOL.They wern't loggers,they logged. You're a logger when you wake up one morning and realize, this is what I do, this is all I will ever do, this is the life I hate, this is the life I love. I am sooooo screwed!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 29, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> Gonna have to order online from here on out.



www.SierraTradingPost.com





> Carhartt Logger Jeans - Washed Denim (For Men)
> 
> Our Price: $29.95 Retail: $46.50
> 
> ...




If you check regularly, they often go on sale for around $20. If you shop regularly, they send you 20% extra off coupons, and the occasional 30% off email coupon.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 29, 2009)

Can you still buy black wool? I practically lived in it in Alaska, but dont wear it here. The old timers said you only take off your wool to go to town on the 4th of July. Straight wool is kind of an aquired taste. 
Yep move fast and stay warm. Run in for your job and out for your life. Found out that I was'nt quite the man I wished I was the first time I grabbed ahold of an 1 1/8" Bull choker.
Thankfully those were a rarity.
My old school logging was on some sled yarders and an A-frame in the early 80s. Most guys did'nt want to hire out for that outfit, but I thought it was interesting and liked it.


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2009)

I was offered a ride on the rigging one time. I declined. The crew went up but the Yarder engineer was being extra careful and I arrived at the landing just before they did. Then, their boss (dad) came back the next day and their buns became almost non-existent from the chewing. 

The wool still is worn. I wear tin pants and polyfleece. Wool is too itchy but I'm not a logger. Loggers must not get itchy. Tin pants are thick and it is hard to move in them if you have chaps on. When I am taking out anger on brushy roads, I don't notice the rain much. Then I get in the pickup to move on down/up the road and notice my back is soaked. 

I have not seen a high lead working since the 80s. Butt rigging has been totally replaced by carriages here. The 'ologists seem to be either going skidder or helicopter for their projects. I take all the skyline sales because for some reason, I like to work on them and help with the figuring out where to put things and the hunt for proper trees to rig on. That latter part is getting pretty hard now. The old growth stumps are getting too rotten, and the second growth trees require a lot of twisters in our pummy soils. 

My knees started clicking last year after a day on the 3 ibuprofen unit. I started icing them after work. That unit is the one most likely to log this year.  But there's a good view from the ridgetop after the fallers have thinned out the trees, and I actually get paid to "hike and enjoy the view." 

I am very worried that we'll lose some good loggers if things don't get better.
We already have.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Mar 29, 2009)

When I ran equipment, skidder and cat, I wore Filson pants,kept me warm. When I went cuttin I quiclky realized they kept me too warm.I just wear my ordinary carheart summer pants in winter with wool long underwear. After being in waste deeep snow all day your sopping wet allright but wool keeps you warm even when wet. Keep a pair of dry pants in my pickup to change into for ride home, that's always fun when it's 15 degreees with blowing snow.


----------



## JAM (Mar 29, 2009)

Did some logging when I was younger, Small outfit a JD 440 skidder and a small handfull of saws cutting pulp. Work in the Mines now, rather be logging but a somewhat steady paycheck helps somewhat.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 29, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> As far as when you're a real logger goes ,it doesn't happen over night.I always run into people that say "Oh I used to be a logger", in reality they worked in the woods a couple summers while going to college or a year or two before they decided this is stupid,LOL.They wern't loggers,they logged. You're a logger when you wake up one morning and realize, this is what I do, this is all I will ever do, this is the life I hate, this is the life I love. I am sooooo screwed!




There you have it. Very well said


Owl


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> Riding the rigging up used to be common practice. We used to hook a short log at both ends, stand on it and hang on as we twirled our way up the mountain 50 feet above stumps. Dumb arse kids! As far as when you're a real logger goes ,it doesn't happen over night.I always run into people that say "Oh I used to be a logger", in reality they worked in the woods a couple summers while going to college or a year or two before they decided this is stupid,LOL.They wern't loggers,they logged. You're a logger when you wake up one morning and realize, this is what I do, this is all I will ever do, this is the life I hate, this is the life I love. I am sooooo screwed!



Yup...well said.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm 16 Years Old.

I cut down trees, buck them and split firewood with a maul.

i'm no logger, i just like to learn more about ways of cutting down trees and about chainsaws.


----------



## Bill_G (Mar 30, 2009)

Been logging 36 years and every year was going to be my last, just too much fun to get away from , bugs,mud, heat, cold and lets not forget the huge pay.


----------



## olyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Bill_G said:


> Been logging 36 years and every year was going to be my last, just too much fun to get away from , bugs,mud, heat, cold and lets not forget the huge pay.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont know if im a logger compared to the bone sacks that have been rippen & runnin for 40 year. 

Falling timber is the most fun i have ever had making money legally.

And its a love hate relationship but even after the dizziest days, theres always a good feeling on the ride home.
I am devoting my time to study now so i dont know what to do with my self besides lots of working out and riding in the woods..

I wana go fall some timber!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 31, 2009)

Kunes said:


> I'm 16 Years Old.
> 
> I cut down trees, buck them and split firewood with a maul.
> 
> i'm no logger, i just like to learn more about ways of cutting down trees and about chainsaws.



Attaboy!...there is hope for the youth of America still!


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 31, 2009)

Kunes said:


> I love it.



If you stick with it that will change.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice to see I am not the only guy on here that may have it in his blood but bnot actually doing it. My7 dad wanted us to know all sides so he made sure we knew our way around the woods but also how to go to the city and have class in a setting like that (well he made sure Mom taught us) God bless the men of the woods and the job they do


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> If you stick with it that will change.



whatever it's good now.


----------



## Junior (Mar 31, 2009)

Kunes said:


> I love it.



Kinda reminds me of that song, two moonlight rides and a picnic in the forest.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2009)

I've sold a few logs...


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

Junior said:


> Kinda reminds me of that song, two moonlight rides and a picnic in the forest.



Not farmiliar with that tune.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been cutting firewood for personal use for 25 years. I retired and the last couple of years I have been doing contracts for the State Game and Parks clearing trees on a wildlife management area that was allowed to get way out of control. I salvage most of the wood to feed my extremely hungry wood furnace. 

To me, an eastern red cedar that is thirty feet high and 18" across is a big tree. I am in awe of guys cutting the real big stuff. 

I have learned more in the short time that I have been a member of this forum than I ever knew before. I really start feeling bad if I am not in the woods cutting something up and dragging it around with the tractor. Cutting trees is part of our heritage as Americans although the huggers would have you think otherwise. I am addicted cutting trees and using saws and will be doing some kind of cutting job until I can no longer physically do it. 

I am not a logger, but being a wannabe is a great life


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Mar 31, 2009)

im a logger but a youngin of one i believe, just some 17 year old making a living. i go to bed thinking why do i do this type of work its labor intensive dangerous work with very little rewards and yet i wake up in the morning just itching to get back in the bush smelling that fresh cut wood, and cutin and skidding with a smile on my face.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Mar 31, 2009)

Im 19yrs old. ive grew up aurond logging my whole life its the only thing i know. ive been a logger since i was 16 started out running a skidder and now im finally falling. i work for my dad but i work by myself, i cut skid and buck all the logs. im not complaining though i enjoy every minute of it, even the bad days when nothing goes right.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 31, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> Im 19yrs old. ive grew up aurond logging my whole life its the only thing i know. ive been a logger since i was 16 started out running a skidder and now im finally falling. i work for my dad but i work by myself, i cut skid and buck all the logs. im not complaining though i enjoy every minute of it, even the bad days when nothing goes right.



Where you workin at? My boss man still has his loader up way back in Jerries Run.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 1, 2009)

im cuttin in arvilla its about 15 miles from st. marys. and i have no clue where jerries run is at.


----------



## big daddio (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, logged for 22 years, worked with the same company 20 years of that. great life, and it it your life. quit 6 years ago, company sold out. working landscaping at a local college now. still small scale logging plus sawmilling [supposed to be for retirement] and taking forestry classes at the college. and yes, you can learn more after a couple decades in the woods. i can just see an educated greenhorn telling an old vet just what caused that big canker in that tree.


----------

